# Learn to use release aid.



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Larry Wise has a book and video, both titled "Core Archery" that do a good job of describing the use of a hand held release and the entire shot sequence for shooting a compound.

One thing that's kept a lot of people from punching themselves in the nose is to start with a string bow. This is simply a loop of string sized so that it immitates your draw length. Practice release execution with that before you use it on the real thing. The string bow can be as simple as a length of string or it can include bungee cords to make it more realistic. 

I use thick nylon rope that I got from Home Depot since it's easier on the bow hand than skinny string. It started out 10 feet long, but it's been trimmed to about 6 feet by now. Tie it into a loop with a non-slip knot, then tie a D-loop just as you would on a bow string.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Allen. 


Rob B.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Black Hole should fire exactly the same as when you expand through the clicker on a recurve. Just keep the release forearm, wrist, and hand relaxed...I bet you do well.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

I was hoping it would be like expanding thru my recurve clicker. Sounds the same as recurve by keeping drawing forearm relaxed as possible.
Release should be here in a day or two. I have stretch bands and rope. Thats what I practice my release with fingers with when In a hotel working
out of town. 

Thanks


----------

